# Sable and Feisty



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

I found her today in a Wal-Mart parking lot. Her and her siblings had been dumped and some other people took the other 2 but didn't want her because she is black. So of course I brought her home with me. We had actually been looking at adopting a black adult cat but fate gave us a kitten. I am already in love with her! More pics to come of course!


----------



## happyalibaba (Nov 26, 2010)

little precious~~~ <3


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh she's so cute!! 

So sad that she was dumped though.  She doesn't look to be more than 6 weeks at most, given her eye color?


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

I would say no more than 6 weeks. I had to get a smaller litter box for her that she could actually get up into! She is adjusting really well considering she has had a ruff day!


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's some more of the cutie!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Love black cats! Thank you for opening your heart and home to this little one. I hope she will be a blessing to you. Sure is cute.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's just adorable.  I love her position in the first pic - and her shadow on the wall is pretty cool too! 

How lucky for her that you happened along right then, and that you wanted a black cat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Hurray for kind people who rescue kittens from parking lots.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have gotten more cats that way then any other. It seems to be a favorite dumping ground in my area sadly.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

Well she already seems to have sleeping through the night down YAY! She also likes to sleep under the covers which I love lol. Feisty on the other hand is not happy at all but she is getting curious about her!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, you got a little sweetheart. :luv 

Once Feisty gets comfortable with her, she'd be able to learn the ways of kitties that she won't get from her siblings. At least she's already been socialized to be around humans - and apparently loves being really close to them!


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

She seems to love to cuddle which makes me happy because feisty is not a cuddler. I had to work with her on playing with toys, since I don't think she had ever seen one. 

The biggest obstacle is going to be feeding. I use to just leave out free choice dry food but I switched feisty to wet because it's healthier. The only problem is that feisty has already eaten sables food twice now. Does anyone have any tips on this?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

No tips for feeding (it can be chaos with out 9, LOL!) but I love your picture.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So feisty is coming around. She is sitting and watching what sable does. Every now and then she will hiss almost like she remembers that's what she is suppose to do lol.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

She has decided that the cat tree is hers lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah she's so cute!! And Feisty's so pretty. Yep, it looks like Sable's kitten antics are going to win her over.  

You may need to try feeding Sable first, in a separate room with the door closed. Do I see a food bowl on the cat tree? If you put Sable's food up on the top level, would Feisty go up there to eat it?


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So I know it is blurry but feisty is starting accept sable!! They where even playing this morning until feisty decided she was done lol


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So feisty has accepted Sable though she is not a fan of her kitten energy lol! Sable has settled in extremely well and her personality has really started to show!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

She sure is a cutie!  Nice that she is settling in so well.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey, Puddin'!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

How cute! Her ears look oversized, I guess because the rest of her is so tiny. I like the scattered white hairs on her body.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So Feisty has fully excepted Sable and has taken to grooming her!! I was able to get a video of it so i hope this link work's. This is my first time uploading a video on YouTube and trying to post it!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Isn't today the vet visit day? How did that all go? Is Sable a healthy kitten?


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

I sadly had to reschedule her apt to next thursday (my payday) I had to use the funds I had saved for her visit this week to fix my truck. My fuel pump decided to give out on Sunday on my way home from work and that is not a cheap part to replace


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So sable had her vet apt today and all her test came back negative so yay! She weighed in at 2.2lbs so she is quite tiny lol. The vet said she is around 8 weeks old and is healthy! She got dewormed and received her first vaccination. She goes back in 3 weeks for her booster. I did talk to her about her poop still being runny and if it is still runny when she goes into get her booster they will do a fecal to check for a few other things.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm glad her tests came back negative. The runny poop reminded me of a kitten I had briefly long long ago. 

You said she was doing better than at the beginning - for you changed food. Did that improvement not last?


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

Her poop was completely liquid and after switching her food and putting her on probiotics it did improve some. It is now not complete liquid but still runnier then I would like. It's kind of like she has some formed poop then liquid around it. The vet is hoping it is just from her having worms.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

Here are some recent pics of both of them. Sable has finally started to grow after she was dewormed. Her poop is also completely normal! Feisty has really taken a liking to her and they both love to run around and play. Thank goodness it mostly during the day, not sure how I got that lucky lol.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That picture of Sable in the bed (pillow and orange comforter) reminds me of the cartoon kitten in 9 Chickweed Lane!

for instance:
https://www.arcamax.com/thefunnies/ninechickweedlane/s-1961903

Feisty's personality really shows up in that first pic, too!


----------



## talks2much (Aug 13, 2011)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a happy ending!


I find it bizarre that there is such a prejudice against certain colours.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So Sable went back to the vet for her booster shot and I talked to them about her having diarrhea still. They did a fecal on her and it was clear but they still gave her a stronger dewormer. They also sent me home with some better probiotics for her to see if that helps. She also gained a full pound and it's all in legs lol!! I have a ton of pictures I wish I could share but they are all to big to post.


----------

